# Hallo Iedereen. (Hi Everybody)



## Ier (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Janneke!
It's strange to talk English with you. Because our language is Netherlands.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! You'll really like it here, and your English is very good


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Board!!


----------

